# Conformation good for halter shows?



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Not a good halter prospect from these photos. Way butt high, a bit tied in at the knee, neck to thick and low and the hind legs are going to be a little camped under and perhaps straight through the hock. He is under muscled. 

All that being said, this looks like a horse that might make a decent riding horse, WP, or even Western riding.. and while most horses this butt high do NOT even up (and a lot of ppl disagree with me which is OK), IF this one does even up he could do much more. 

QH Halter horses.. that win.. have become a specialty. They tend to have ultra small feet, pencil necks, and be hugely muscle bound. IMO they do not move well and I recall seeing stallion advertisements for halter bred QH's that would say things like "He Rides!" Like that is an ANNOUNCEMENT!! Really? REALLY? 

This horse is, IMO, much better than that.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

ELANA did you actualy read that the pony is only 18 months old. I've seen youngsters who were much more bum high, even out and actualy end up being built quite uphill.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Elana said:


> QH Halter horses.. that win.. have become a specialty. They tend to have ultra small feet, pencil necks, and be hugely muscle bound. IMO they do not move well and I recall seeing stallion advertisements for halter bred QH's that would say things like "He Rides!" Like that is an ANNOUNCEMENT!! Really? REALLY?
> 
> This horse is, IMO, much better than that.


Love it! My daughter rides a halter bred horse  She doesn't keep him halter fit and he is not on ultra small feet. But I think all horses should ride, don't just want to lead em and feed em!

OP have fun with him. If you are serious about halter you will need to find a halter bred horse to compete in the BIG shows but for smaller shows, I say do what you want and have fun!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

And this is my daughter's horse as a winning yearling


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

faye said:


> ELANA did you actualy read that the pony is only 18 months old. I've seen youngsters who were much more bum high, even out and actualy end up being built quite uphill.


Yes I did read it. Stand by what I said too. 

No need to agree. I am talking from my experience.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I think Elana was refering to the halter bred QHs. This fad is now growing out (but was pretty heavy a couple years ago) where people wanted to see gigantic horses on petite hooves, who started going navicular at a very young age because of this. My second horse, a halter bred QH (who's father was world champ or something or other, and mother had placed well) had the bulk on tiny feet. I used him as a trail horse. Navicular by 5 years old.

This style is being bred out and now the "diaper butt" is coming into the ring for the win










Extremely upright pasterns are also still in style. (ETA: can't see the feet well, but they could be relatively small for his body, still)

I think the OP's horse is adorable, but doesn't have the conformation faults that win on a high level. In low levels, he could have a chance though.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll be honest the whole halter thing has always confused me. I show dogs professionally and we are judging the dogs for their conformation for breeding and work. When I see these halter horses I do NOT see a horse who can work.

JMO


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

See I I don't want so big shows because I hate what they are doing to horses today. Perposely making them unsound and giving them HYPP is disgusting to me poor horses. I mean tiny feet on big muscular bodies no wonder they go navicular. His mom is halter bred daddy is reigning bred he is going to actually be a sport horse when he is older not for showing but I wanted to do something fun with him till he is big enough to ride. And I think he will even out and be similar body to his momma. I plan on taking her again she was my 4-H horse I won lots with her. Just got to get her back in shape and to have that baby.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Btw he is not that but high just a tad he is also on lumpy grass baby are never are even so I'm not worried about that I've had several colts with worse butt high than that even out. And that picture of that halter horse I think he looks disgusting probably homozygous hypp too. And wicked I love your paint horse pretty I love paints!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

It depends on what level. Open shows - sure, go ahead. In any breed show you could/maybe/might get away with doing performance halter, not regular halter. He's not fitted, and a little small size-wise. You might want to try ponying him/long trotting him for several minutes a day, just to put on that muscle mass and add a high % fatrotein feed if you're serious about it. But if you're just showing halter for fun to get him experience in the show pen, I wouldn't worry about the placings and just focus on training.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks PBR daughter's paint... she saved a long time to buy him. He was a winning halter horse in his youth...she prefers to ride em  He is hypp n/n


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

WickedNag said:


> Thanks PBR daughter's paint... she saved a long time to buy him. He was a winning halter horse in his youth...she prefers to ride em  He is hypp n/n


I was talking about the other picture with the "diaper butt" show horse your horse is beautiful!!!! I think it should be illegal to breed horses with HYPP. Though I know a lot of the big time show people would probably disagree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I was talking about the other picture with the "diaper butt" show horse your horse is beautiful!!!! I think it should be illegal to breed horses with HYPP. Though I know a lot of the big time show people would probably disagree.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh no I knew that think there was some misreading. I was just thanking you for thinking he was beautiful. Like I said she saved a long time to get him. I also would like to see n/h and h/h horses not bred.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

WickedNag said:


> Oh no I knew that think there was some misreading. I was just thanking you for thinking he was beautiful. Like I said she saved a long time to get him. I also would like to see n/h and h/h horses not bred.


Oh ok your right I misread. I bet you had to save but looks to be definitely worth every penny 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I hope you enjoy your young one for a very long time! I love bays... well I love anything with black points. Always been a favorite with me!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

WickedNag said:


> I hope you enjoy your young one for a very long time! I love bays... well I love anything with black points. Always been a favorite with me!


Ditto I like the dark points too as you can see.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Very nice! Both of them!!!


----------



## lefty (Sep 20, 2012)

i HATE it when people juge horses under three and they are butt high, OF COURSE THEY ARE, what baby isnt? honeslty! i cant stand it


----------

